# These U.S. Companies have been sold to China over the years.



## Robert59 (Mar 27, 2021)

U.S. COMPANIES SECRETLY OWNED BY CHINA: These U.S. Companies have been sold to China over the years​


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 28, 2021)

Yeah, and in the 1980's everybody was terrified of Japanese corporations buying up the world. Pfffft.....


----------



## Don M. (Mar 28, 2021)

We don't have/use any products made by these companies...but, I have bought some Smithfield bacon, in the past.  I have now erased that Brand from our shopping routines.  
It's getting harder to find consumer products that aren't made in China...and if they are now buying major US companies and "hiding" their ownership, its going to be even harder to support US industries.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2021)

And yet, our fearless politicians, who work for us, let this continue. Like Don said, it’s hard enough to support US industries.


----------

